# Sick Black Moores



## paintsforyou (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a 20 gal tank that houses my 3 black moore goldfish. They are a little over 2 inches in size...one of them I have had for over a year and they other 2 about 4 months. Temp is 75, PH is 7.6, No nitrites or Ammonia, and Nitrates are about 20. last week I added a 1 inch pleco to the tank for the brown algae on the glass. It lasted 2 days then died. At that time I noticed one of my moores sitting on the bottom of the tank. I thought it was from over feeding/constipation so fasted them for a day then gave them peas. I had also added some Tetra Aqua Easy Balance to the water and noticed that the nitraban granuals were sticking to their slime coat. 4 days later they are still sticking. Now All moores are sitting on the bottom I have also added a new pleco just a tiny bit bigger than the last one and its day 3 for it now and it seems to be doing well. I suspected that the moores have a parasite and dosed the tank with Jungle Parasite gaurd yesterday. there dosnt seem to be
any improvement, I turned my power head up full blast and they like swiming against its current. Could the granuals be caught in their gills? The granuals makes them look like they have ICk. This AM I also added some PimaFiX incase its something bacterial. I use Aqarisol, stress coat and aquarium salt to treat my water for changes. Shouldnt the Jungle Parasite gaurd be making them feel better by now? Should I also treat for Ick at the same time? Sorry for being long winded but I really love these little guys! Any Help and suggestions will be greatly appreciated!"


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i used to have black moores ,they died of ick so i say rasie temp and add meds.  joe


----------



## paintsforyou (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Joe! I went and got some Ick Gaurd by Jungle and added it just now...turned my water blue but Hopfully using the Jungle Parasite Gaurd and the Ick guard wont be too much for them.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i had the same stuff it works mine died because i was new to this and just thought wasnt harmful and learned a little to late :x


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

so ya put it in for three days then change the water and do it again till its all gone


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

This may sound kind of stupid, if you never heard of it. Copper kills ick, I have heard and seen people putting penny's in there tank, to get rid of the ick even a LFS had told me that to.. I never tried it my self as I have a marine tank. Just don't leave them in to long. I thought it was kinda funny when I first heard that.


----------



## paintsforyou (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the post USMC! I know you can by meds with the copper. I already have melafix, Parasite gaurd and now Ick Gaurd in there. I hope Im not O.D-ing them!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yup that helps they make a stuff called copper safe and this stuff thats made from coper to put in your tank ive tried it


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> This may sound kind of stupid, if you never heard of it. Copper kills ick, I have heard and seen people putting penny's in there tank, to get rid of the ick even a LFS had told me that to.. I never tried it my self as I have a marine tank. Just don't leave them in to long. I thought it was kinda funny when I first heard that.


Copper does kill ich and so do pennies. But the problem with pennies is that they contain other heavy metals so they're no longer a suitable method for treatments.
I have to add that if you have other invertebrates including snails and shrimps, copper will kill them thus fouling your water quality.

I don't think raising temp will help coldwater fish. :dunno: 
We're just killing the fish who are intolerant of high temp.:blink:
The only way is continuous treatment of meds rather than increasing the temp.

On the side note, when trying to use a different med, remove the med you currently have in your tank using a carbon. Mixing meds can be dangerous.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

So you have heard of that method with the pennies to, I never knew anyone that has tried it, but thanks to blue now I know why.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Just a word of caution: some of the ick medications can also kill your beneficial bacteria. Good luck with your black moors -- I had some years ago and they got quite large and I just loved them


----------



## paintsforyou (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Well I dosed them 3 times with the ICK meds, I used Ick Gaurd by Jungle. It turns the water blue for a while but I have noticed all the Ick seems to be gone...I guess it wasnt the granuals from the Easy balance after all. One thing I have noticed is their color isnt the same. They seem pale. I just added the carbon back in and in the AM I will do a 25% water change and test my Levels! I hope I havnt lost all my good bacteria!! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## paintsforyou (Aug 8, 2006)

OK so I have been treating with Ick Gaurd by Jungle, but you have to change 25% the water every 24 hrs and add another dose...yesterday after only 3 doses (3 days) it looked like the Ick was gone so last night I added the carbon back in and this AM I could tell that they wernt quite over it yet so I took the carbon out and dosed them again (4rth dose). My delema is I have to go away this afternoon till Sunday...2 nights. I was thinking should I go and see if I can get coppersafe or another medication that you add and dont have to change for a couple of days...I dont want to stress them out with all the meds...I also heard that I should also be using an antibiotic. Any info would be greatly appreciated. They seem a bit pale in color, but are swiming around and not sitting on the bottom anymore. I increased the power head and they like swimming against the current, they are also back to begging for food! so Im thinking they are getting better. I havnt tested my levels while the medication is in the tank as I have been told that you get false readings. I hope I didnt mess with my benificial bacteria! What a state! Thank you so much for you time everyone!


----------



## paintsforyou (Aug 8, 2006)

just wondering if I should start a new post?


----------

